# Google Webmaster Tools - Sitemap erstellen?



## julchen (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte über das Webmaster Tool von google eine Sitemap erstellen als .txt Datei. 
Jetzt weiss ich anhand der Beschreibung nicht genau, wo ich die Datei ablegen soll.

Google schreibt folgendes ....

Sie sollten die Textdatei auf Ihren Server hochladen, in der Regel in das Verzeichnis der höchsten Verzeichnisebene, die von den Suchmaschinen gecrawlt werden soll. Sobald Sie diese Datei erstellt haben, können Sie sie als XML-Sitemap einreichen. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, in welches Verzeichnis ich die .txt speichern soll. In die Hauptebene also da wo meine index liegt oder in ein Unterverzeichnis, welches dann nochmals ein Unterverzeichnis hat und und und. Also in einen Ordner die am meisten Unterordner hat?

Steh da momentan auf der Leitung.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Chumper (27. Mai 2009)

"höchsten Verzeichnisebene"
heißt normalerweise in den Hauptordner, da wo deine index.php liegt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## julchen (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
so würde ich das auch verstehen.

Danke.

Julchen


----------

